# Windows tablets



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I want to use a GPS program/receiver and it requires windows: USB GPS Receiver w/Street Atlas USA PLUS - DeLorme

And add a USB radio receiver.

Also want to use this to do Word document editing. So I will be using a bluetooth keyboard.

My questions are, how to get audio out (to MS8) and how to make it quick and easy to plug/unplug? Needing some advice to help pick a tablet. BF is coming and plan to buy then.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am new to tablets, so I am learning as I go, that's why I am asking for help so I don't overlook something.

I did some reasearch and it seems that I should get a unit that uses a dock so I can use the dock connection/connections to make it so when the tablet is in the dash it will automatically charge, connect to the GPS dongle and USB radio tuner.

Should I use a digital/analog converter or just use the 3.5mm output. 3.5mm is already on the dock, but so is USB for a D/A converter.


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

I use a MS surface RT on the couch. The standard audio out is lacking but it can be substantially improved if I plug in a USB hifimediy sabre u2 dac. Has both RCA and toslink out.

Worth a look with excellent sound quality for price and is plug and play


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks, I'll look into that.

I have done some research on the MS tablets and it appears my biggest problem is GPS. The only program that appears to do what I want is the Delorme (Garmin discontinued theirs, sucks) and it requires a legacy version of windows (regular windows) plus a decent amount of resources.


----------



## Butt Hz (Apr 25, 2014)

Be aware that Windows 8 RT tablets are not compatible with most standard programs. If you want to load stuff (not from the MS store), you'll need to get one with Win8 Pro.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, everything is leading me to the Surface Pro 3. Plan is to replace my work laptop and Kenwood DD. This is a big move so I will take my time and get it right.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

To give you a better idea, i did mine, nor i didn't use any street map or gps, but next time i will for sure.
This is what i did to my car, 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sion/149713-i-always-wanted-car-pc-dream.html

I actually took everything, plan on selling the car, but not the gear


----------

